# 5.5 "everything under the sun"



## rengb6 (Nov 11, 2009)

Love it! Very clean look. Perhaps hide the heater on the right though?


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks cool! Hide the equipment behind the plants though.


----------



## misfit36 (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks for the compliments. and im not sure why i didnt think to hide the equipment, thanks for the heads up. oh and sorry about the crappy pic with the tv reflection, ill try to get a better one.


----------



## SpankyMR2 (Nov 11, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## blackace22 (Jan 27, 2010)

looks good


----------

